# WELL PLANTED RHOM TANK



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Found an old pic of my setup on works computer an just thought i'd share it. 
Hope you guys like


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

looks sweet... how long did that last?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dammmm Yorkshire one word man, Just amazing


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

i had it like that for over 6months, then i bought a back-to-nature background cos i didnt have time to keep trimming the plants etc. The rhom will be moving into a bigger setup soon an i cant afford another background so I'm planning on having it well planted similar to how this looks.
Any of you guys got any ideas for a name for my rhom cos i've had him a few years an still havent given him a name!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Dammmm Yorkshire one word man, *Just amazing *


That's two words LOL

beauty tank, york!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

lol thats a beautiful tank...i dont give my fish names either...would maybe be a good thing..make it more personal...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> Dammmm Yorkshire one word man, JustAmazing
> 
> That's two words LOL
> 
> beauty tank, york!


There we go problem solved


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

yorkshire,

Everything you do with photo or fish looks great!

Thanks for contributing to this site, I always look forward to opening your posts!

Jay


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

how active is your rhom, does he swim around just like a normal fish as my rhom just sits there and swims in his powerhead??

as for a name???
spiderman?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Flawless set up and Rhombeus, as always


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> how active is your rhom, does he swim around just like a normal fish as my rhom just sits there and swims in his powerhead??
> 
> as for a name???
> spiderman?


Thanks for the comments guys.








spiderman, the rhom is probably the most active fish i've ever kept, even more active than the 2 10inch oscars or red bellies i used to have. he spends all his time patroling the front of the tank and goes mental whenever anyone goes near his setup. If he sees any movement at all in front of the tank he goes crazy swimming up an down the front of the glass trying to get at whatever is moving. Wish i could post a vid clip to show how active he is


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Another great topic york. Love the rhom and the old setup but hey you probably already know that.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

u got a video phone or anything u can record and send it to ur computer


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice setup! Ill bet it was hard to keep it clean


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn thats nice, I love a nice looking planted tank!

To bad I cant have that much plants with my pygos


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> u got a video phone or anything u can record and send it to ur computer


I've got a vid on my pc that tromp did for me, but dont know how to post it on here


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

call that fish SPOIL'D or LUCKY, fact that that fish luckd out on getin a nice ownner to spoil a fish like that sigh..... a littlet message to my lil suckers, im.. sorry i cant spoil u, ur owners a broke little fella T_T


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That was a sweet looking setup while it lasted.


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

That's a beautiful tank and a wicked Rhom!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i'm going to get a few plants soon, so i'll get a few pics when i get my planted tank up.

sweet plants yorkie


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow that is so beautiful.
Did u enter it in the best tank contest?

How much did the whole tank cost u like the interior?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

the tank looks awesome.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Did somebody call for my name??









Hey man, good seeing you back online. We gotta chat again because it was loads of fun. Got loads to tell ya









Allready had this pic offcourse but im actually replying to link to the vids i edited for ya. Up'ed them again.

*YORKSHIRE VIDS*
Trailer (3.09MB)
The Vid (23.9MB) Wurth it !

Best is to do 'save as' on the links.

Catch me online, york.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

rocker said:


> Did somebody call for my name??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tromp you are a star, and its bloody good to hear from you again. at work at the mo so cant use msn. we'll catch up as soon as i finish f*cking nights








And thanks for uping the links dude


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great video







and that was a wicked look'n set-up.


----------

